# What Green beans for Bella Baristas Bulk Buys?



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

OK, this is not an advertisement so I need to be careful. It should be well known that I select their* green beans NOT Roasted* for them. I do this on the basis of crop reports and quality reports and also looking at samples of previous orders to check quality is being maintained. Which is why BB changed supplier nearly 2 years ago. I also have no idea if they are a forum sponsor or not, never asked them

I always have pretty much carte blanche on what I order for them and balance value for money, affordability and quality. Also some absolutely great coffees, don't always cost a lot. I usually include a number of expensive coffees in the bulk buys which can push the price up...but I just have to, because I think people will enjoy them. However, I need to watch price, because I like the fact that 95% of it sells out in 48 hours....so it's always super fresh. So you get your chance to give your views and just to be clear, I don't make a penny out of these coffee orders...nothing.

So that's the context and background. The 3 questions and reasons for the post.


Should I get more expensive Gourmet Coffees, so a high end Gourmet offering can be done similar to the Daterras e.g. the basalt blues, the skyburys, the microlots (or do you like the bulk buys as they are now?

Decafs (CO2 or Swiss Water, not methyl chloride), should there be a decaf on each bulk buy, bearing in mind if it's not sold that's £300+ down the drain, if there is a decaf which bean?

Monsooned Malabar, I love it, but am reluctant to order it more regularly...am I right?


Now just a note about Decaf, it's very difficult to roast and doesn't usually look very good out of the roaster, it's also easy to lose the flavours (what flavours are left) when roasting.

P.S. Ron...no I won't be getting any OBJ...just not enough people want it..but I do love it! In fact I'm going to call a roaster I know, to see if they have any MM and OBJ I can blag a few kg of each from them for trade.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting a chance to get hands on gourmet beans would be great.

Having MM on menu also welcome.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bella Barista are fully onboard as a forum sponsor and I am very happy for their green bean offering to be well publicised.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've bought 3 Bulk Buys in the past and to be honest have never really been fond of the cheaper beans in the selections (I don't post blend but drink them as Single Origins). I have generally very much enjoyed the mid range price to gourmet price beans that have been part of the selections.

Therefore I would be happy to pay extra for more gourmet beans in the selection as the price will still be excellent value for money whatever is in the packs.

If decaf is difficult to roast then it probably makes sense to leave it out the packs

Forgot to add that I've always found MM adds a bit of variation to the packs in a good way


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm for better Gourmet Beans amongst the selection as I am for Monsooned Malabar.

Whilst an excellent price I have found some of the selection of beans repetitive & a little boring.

For this reason I have not purchased any since last year. Thats personal but I would hate for BB to stop selling these beans as it is such a wonderful chance for those new to roasting to be able to buy at these prices.

Long may it continue.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Firstly Dave many thanks for all your efforts in arranging the bulk buys via BB:angel:.

I've only been roasting since the start of the year so my input may be a bit limited....



DavecUK said:


> Should I get more expensive Gourmet Coffees, so a high end Gourmet offering can be done similar to the Daterras e.g. the basalt blues, the skyburys, the microlots (or do you like the bulk buys as they are now?


The current bulk buy offers great variety /value and sells out quickly. Seems to be particularly attractive for new roasters to try out different types of quality beans. Great to see bulk offers on gourmet beans also being offered up.....keep up the good work:good:



DavecUK said:


> Decafs (CO2 or Swiss Water, not methyl chloride), should there be a decaf on each bulk buy, bearing in mind if it's not sold that's £300+ down the drain, if there is a decaf which bean?


I would not be interested in decaf as part of the bulk buy.



DavecUK said:


> Monsooned Malabar, I love it, but am reluctant to order it more regularly...am I right?


I'm also a big fan of MM







...but not everyone is keen. Maybe every other bulk buy include it?.

At some stage I would be interested in obtaining a bulk purchase of MM but already have a years supply of beans in stock..

Cheers


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cant really comment on previous buys as i have never took part.

However, i will be on the next one (When is it due?) Beans i would like to see are ones that stand out from the normal, i would not mind paying a little more to have something different/special.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a serious fan of MM as well - so, although I have about 10 kilos around somewhere at the moment - would be interested in a more gourmet selection with some MM.

On your suggestion Dave (and thanks for the heads-up on here) I've also got some Daterra's heading this way (should arrive today - 12.1Kg of Sweet Collection), which will take me a while to get through - especially with my MM stash (and based on ronsils suggestion, I may try blending them).

So - a good quality gourmet mix, and keep the MMs in there!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Cant really comment on previous buys as i have never took part.
> 
> However, i will be on the next one (When is it due?) Beans i would like to see are ones that stand out from the normal, i would not mind paying a little more to have something different/special.


I should really clarify this...I rarely buy the commercial grade coffees and the "ordinary" beans you get, don't be fooled by the price you pay in the bulk lots, these are very good coffees. You are just getting them at a very good price. The Monsooned Malabar AA I get is the same as other MM you see on the web...but the bulk buy prices are substantially lower ...next time it's on a bulk buy list, just check for yourself. The main reason it's cheap, is your not paying for the marketing fluff. Ron, you may also have not really bought much since the supplier was changed, in favour of one providing better quality (at higher cost). There is obviously a market for the existing bulk buys. The very hi end gourmet side is much smaller and a more delicate situation.

Just saw shades post about Daterra Sweet, I like it too, I doubled up on my sweet order with 44kg and then 12.1 of 2 others, but of a coin flip for me on that. Daterras make an excellent base for a blend as well as drunk on their own. Obviously NEVER blend Datarra and Monsooned Malabar before roasting, always do it post roast if you intend blending them....ion fact for home roasting and certain beans, I would always recommend post blending.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I should also mention about Decaf, it's not an all or nothing thing. They are difficult to roast, but they don't have to be drunk as all decaff, you can of course blend at 50% for a cup that's 50% less caffeine, or even at 75% decaf to 25% arabica. there is no need to lose the entire kick and you would be surprised what even a small amount of non Decaff coffee brings to the taste. Hence there might always be a use for the odd Kg or two. I know it's obvious, but I usually see all decaf sold as a roast, when for people trying just to cut it down late at night a 50 % or 75% reduction is going to be good enough.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That's a good tip Dave, may pick up some decaff on my next order...


----------

